# Ghostbusters



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

There is a new Ghostbusters novel out. It's called "The Return". It has the ghostbusters fighting an ancient fear demon. It's not great, but it's not the worst book I've ever read. 
The ghostbusters comic is becoming a regular series. The first four issues, and the San Diego Comic Con exclusive are getting packed in a trade paper back. 

I got my copy of the San Diego Exclusive, titled " The Zeddemore Factor" signed by Winston Zeddemore himself, Ernie Hudson!   It's all about Winston's first night on the job. Ernie Hudson Rocks!


----------

